# Demise of E-ZAir, EA-ZE Air, Redi-Air?



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Has anyone been able to contact, or buy any E-ZAir, EA-ZE Air, Redi-Air components in the last twelve months? 

I was appointed the New Zealand distributor for E-Z Air in 2008 and sold a quantity of components and kits. I met up with Stretch at the Garden Railway Convention in Denver in 2009. 

My order dated December 2009 was acknowledged, but nothing has been received. I spoke with Stretch Manley by phone about six months ago and he was waiting for some components to fill my order. 

Now, when I send an email to the new email contact I receive an automated reply: "Thank you for the e-mail. I will respond as quickly as possible. Darrel Manley Redi-Air Motion Control

Ian


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

See http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#153904 . I think they are shut down.


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

Mike

When I spoke with Stretch mid 2010 he was working at Wal Mart and operating Redi-Air part time. Since then no response to phone calls, only the automated email reply

Ian


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Look to Llagas creek. They have the mounts, they are working on the air cylinders. 

Also Sunset Valley has some, different. 

Greg


----------



## peninsok (Feb 9, 2009)

The reason I asked the question is that C & O C Ry had advertised in "The Coupler", a magazine produced by the NZ Association of Model Railway Clubs Inc. We had an arrangement whereby I paid for the advertising in NZ$ and C & O C RY would hold a credit for me of the conversion to US$. The sum of US$548.17 has been in credit since December 2009.

I have since obtained the New Zealand distributorship for Sunset Valley Railroad and my first order is on it's way. 

Ian


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Might take a long time to get your money back. 

Will be interested in how the SVRR stuff works for you. Please keep us informed. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

I went to the trouble of e-mailing Stretch many times, alerting him that I would actually be in his town.............and asked if we could talk. 
No response, ever, and I stood beside the rooster in beautiful downtown Rogue River. 

Haven't seen an obit, yet, but I do look from time to time. 
And, always helpful to check the Walmart Employee-of-the-month website......


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave 
let me know if you ever think you won't be able to get me any more tenmill ground throws. Or if there is anothe price increase.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

TenMille throws are great. 
OR: 
You can do what the good Friar does and uses simple gate bolts. Latching too.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Llagas Creek has tenmill ground throws. #TGT $15 each list.


----------

